# Politico-Religious Rant.  Be forewarned.



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

You know, I've watched in bewilderment as many, if not most of the people I know who also self identify as Christians wave the Trump banner and I wonder HOW?  He's as a dispicable human being as I've ever seen.  After listening to his tape that surfaced yesterday, I'll say this: If you continue to support this man, don't talk to me about about Christ, Church, God, etc.  Just dont.  And before you go there; yeah I know people can change, especially after accepting and following Christ and heeding the guidance of the Holy Spirit.  I know that.  I'm living proof, and THAT is how you know, there's proof.  There is absolutely NO proof of any such conversion where Trump is concerned. He's is as much of a ghoul as Hillary.  If you consider yourself a Christian, by definition your ONE AND ONLY allegiance is to Christ and to the principles  he espoused. PERIOD.  END OF DISCUSSION.  There is no Christian principle that says when faced with a choice of two evils, pick one.   And let's be honest, the only thing that is gonna 'make America great again'  is a massive movement of people coming to Christ on an individual basis.  Don't look to a man to do a GOD job.  It's misguided at best and idolatry at its core.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 8, 2016)

I expect the fire-trucks any min.


But regardless... everything is under control. ... Perhaps?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 8, 2016)

Ted Cruz was the best candidate I've seen in my lifetime.  I sent him money, and I voted for him in the primary.  When he dropped out, however, it was an easy decision to go with Trump.  I just consider who he's up against.

I will happily vote for Trump over the dreaded Hildabeast.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 8, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Ted Cruz was the best candidate I've seen in my lifetime.  I sent him money, and I voted for him in the primary.  When he dropped out, however, it was an easy decision to go with Trump.  I just consider who he's up against.
> 
> I will happily vote for Trump over the dreaded Hildabeast.



This.

We are called to be citizens...we are called to submit to our .gov.  I think we are called to vote.  I'm voting against Hillary more than voting for Trump.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 8, 2016)

We are told that God places us under civil authorities, and that we are to be subject to  those authorities  (not resisting)(Rm 13, 1 Pet. 2).  How does that apply to approving a known evil to be that authority?  How does Rm. 1:32b apply?  “…they not only do the same but also give hearty approval to those who practice them.”  Are God’s People to emulate those who clearly are not God’s People?

We are told that we must choose what the world offers. 
Has God told you that?

The next POTUS will be chosen by God; His People will submit to the authority thus established knowing (Rm. 8:32)  “He who did not spare his own Son but gave him up for us all, how will he not also with him graciously give us all things?”

Choosing evil, whether lesser or greater, whether smoother or rougher, whether prettier or uglier, is still choosing evil.

Obediently submitting to God's sovereignty is not the same as participating in the ways of the world.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 8, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Choosing evil, whether lesser or greater, whether smoother or rougher, whether prettier or uglier, is still choosing evil.



IMO, the most evil organization in the country is Planned Parenthood.  I will vote against their preferred candidate.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 8, 2016)

To the O.P. ....  who did you vote for in the last 5 or 10 presidential elections?
Which one of your candidates was a good Christian, saved by Grace and sanctified by living as sin-free a life as humanly possible?

None, you say?  You voted for candidates in the past who merely identified as Christian (as both Trump and Hillary do, and as Obama and Bill Clinton did) and didn't sin so much that it really bothered you?

So how much sin is acceptable to YOU?

How much sin is acceptable to God, that He allows such persons to assume the reigns of power, and does not smite them down with lighting bolts from heaven?

If no sin is acceptable in your candidate, and you will vote for only holy people, then I assume you've never voted.  You're waiting for the Second Coming, and you'll vote for Jesus when he gets here.

I THINK:  Every election involves choosing an imperfect person over another that has deeper flaws or a more misguided political philosophy. Here, Trump  may have the sexual morals of an alley cat (as did Bill Clinton, and, perhaps we'll learn one day, Obama as well), but he's going to damage the U.S. constitution and our economy less than Hillary will.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 8, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> IMO, the most evil organization in the country is Planned Parenthood.  I will vote against their preferred candidate.



In my 11 presidential elections, I have yet to see a place for a "no" vote.

Sort of reminds me of Chigurh in No Country for Old Men.
"You need to call it".

��


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> To the O.P. ....  who did you vote for in the last 5 or 10 presidential elections?
> Which one of your candidates was a good Christian, saved by Grace and sanctified by living as sin-free a life as humanly possible?
> 
> None, you say?  You voted for candidates in the past who merely identified as Christian (as both Trump and Hillary do, and as Obama and Bill Clinton did) and didn't sin so much that it really bothered you?
> ...



Present an oblique point.  Build a strawman arguement around it to include answering your points for me and concluding it with an supposition about Trumps future performance.   SMH


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> In my 11 presidential elections, I have yet to see a place for a "no" vote.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of Chigurh in No Country for Old Men.
> "You need to call it".
> ...



Yeah.  Good analogy.  Regarding these two candidates I feel like the clerk.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 8, 2016)

I will not be voting for either of the two NY Liberals.
 Trump has a fan base just like Obama did..only a lot smaller in numbers. They would still support Trump even if he pulled out a gun and shot someone on the streets of Manhatten.... 
 Then there's the poor people that feel they must vote for Trump just to beat Hillary. The majority of us have been doing this for generations embolding a two party system that is just alike..only different in presentation to the people. The R's and D's govern alike people!
 I will not vote..and I will complain.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 8, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Yeah.  Good analogy.  Regarding these two candidates I feel like the clerk.



I think Carla Jean had it figured out, and reacted appropriately — even for our situation.

Carla Jean Moss: I knowed you was crazy when I saw you sitting there. I knowed exactly what was in store for me. 
Anton Chigurh: Call it. 
Carla Jean Moss: No. I ain't gonna call it. 
Anton Chigurh: Call it. 
Carla Jean Moss: The coin don't have no say. It's just you. 
Anton Chigurh: Well, I got here the same way the coin did.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 8, 2016)

I too feel like the R's and D's aren't much different. I don't feel as if one has a majority as far as Christianity goes. I feel many folks do identify with Trump as they are similar to him. They too identify as Christian. I suspect maybe they are. We live as we can, best we can, and profess to God and others that we are Christians.

I know just as many Republicans as Democrats who live differently than they preach. Maybe this is why we all need salvation.

Yet we like to think we are better than some other group. We all belong to a group that feels like we are better than another group. I think it makes us feel better knowing  our group is the better group and I'm not just talking politics or religion.

I wonder if we had more than the R's and D's if they would govern any differently or would they be controlled by who or what's controlling the R's or D's?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 8, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> To the O.P. ....  who did you vote for in the last 5 or 10 presidential elections?
> Which one of your candidates was a good Christian, saved by Grace and sanctified by living as sin-free a life as humanly possible?
> 
> None, you say?  You voted for candidates in the past who merely identified as Christian (as both Trump and Hillary do, and as Obama and Bill Clinton did) and didn't sin so much that it really bothered you?
> ...



Right. The last point of view before voting  is the economy for many people. It can trump morals where they cancel each other out regards cadidates.  

Foreseeable economic uncertainty or economic stability ( markets) is a great motivator for many... and maybe, just maybe this is as it should be... ?


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> I think Carla Jean had it figured out, and reacted appropriately — even for our situation.
> 
> Carla Jean Moss: I knowed you was crazy when I saw you sitting there. I knowed exactly what was in store for me.
> Anton Chigurh: Call it.
> ...



Great scene, and great movie.  She was the only person in the whole movie who saw things for what they were.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 9, 2016)

> WASHINGTON/NEW YORK (Reuters) - Leaders of religious conservative groups largely stood behind Donald Trump on Saturday, the day after vulgar sexual comments he made about women surfaced online, but some expressed concern that the U.S. Republican presidential nominee's remarks could depress evangelical turnout on Election Day.
> 
> Most evangelical leaders did not condemn Trump, and instead pointed to an urgent need to prevent Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton from winning the presidency, reshaping the Supreme Court and implementing liberal policies.
> 
> ...



https://www.yahoo.com/news/evangelical-leaders-stick-trump-focus-defeating-clinton-200942769.html


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 9, 2016)

> pragmatism
> 
> 
> [prag-muh-tiz-uh m]
> ...


Is action guided by pragmatism a step taken in a walk of faith, or a step taken in a walk of sight?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 9, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/evangelical-leaders-stick-trump-focus-defeating-clinton-200942769.html



"He said Clinton has peccadilloes of her own, most notably marital woes with her husband, former President Bill Clinton."

I always assumed that the lady was a victim. Just goes to show what I assumed all along-- is no where near what  some rank and qualified leader knows about who was the victim in this case. I guess we are always learning...new things.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 9, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Is action guided by pragmatism a step taken in a walk of faith, or a step taken in a walk of sight.




Depends who your pragmatic for. If it's to do the best you can for others, such as family and/or community, than pragmatism is selfless and possibly part of a someone's calling to serve others. Maybe? 

While some things in the present situations will burn themselves out, not all things need to go with them. My .02cents.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 9, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Depends who your pragmatic for. If it's to do the best you can for others, such as family and/or community, than pragmatism is selfless and possibly part of a someone's calling to serve others. Maybe



Selfless pragmatism, as you describe it, is certainly commendable in the eyes of men — it made a legend of the thief Robin Hood — but I doubt that it stands well with God's standard, as I understand it.

I think the real question is one of where we place our faith.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 9, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> Selfless pragmatism, as you describe it, is certainly commendable in the eyes of men — it made a legend of the thief Robin Hood — but I doubt that it stands well with God's standard, as I understand it.
> 
> I think the real question is one of where we place our faith.



I agree with "where we place our faith." I don't think Robin Hood applies here.  I see it more like Abraham going after his cousin's captors. It was selfless, pragmatic and as such  his action had a well placed faith, be it in my view only. Many are happy with seeing it all burn, but I really would like Lot back to his old home even if it seems a hope that would look good in the eyes of man.


But hey... that's my view of faith...in this case and yet I understand I don't have the corner of the view.

Peace bros.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 9, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> I don't think Robin Hood applies here.  I see it more like Abraham going after his cousin's captors.  Peace bros.



I believe our differing understanding of the philosophy of pragmatism is at the root of this discussion, and I believe that a simple peace, as opposed to hashing out a common understanding, is the pragmatic solution.

Hey, I just realized, that's what pragmatism often does — ignore the root problem.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2016)

*re:*

There is no committed Christian in this Presidential race.  It seems as though we have no choice.  You can write a candidate of your choice to clear your conscience.  Or you can choose the best of all the godless candidates.   

A completely godless king (Nebuchadnezzar - see Daniel) was chosen by God to reign over His captive people for many years.  But even that king learned eventually that God was in charge.  you can read his story in Daniel 4 but here is the end result:

Daniel 4
37 Now I, Nebuchadnezzar, praise and extol and honor the King of heaven, for all his works are right and his ways are just; and those who walk in pride he is able to humble.

We can choose to not vote and clear our conscience and as far as I'm concerned, I will respect my brothers and sisters who do so.

Our other choice is to vote for the one whom you think is most likely to be humbled by our God.  Right now, I think this is what I will do.

Remember, even when you hate your choices, God is always in charge.  You don't think this mess lived out in front of us caught Him by surprise, do you?  It is a reflection of the division in our culture, including our churches. 

God Bless all in their struggle over this decision.  I know I'm struggling!


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 10, 2016)

I wonder, how many will be surprised when they walk in to vote and find that there are choices that they have not been told about, or considered.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2016)

*re:*

Presidential candidates on the ballot in Georgia:

Donald Trump/Mike Pence (Republican)
Gary Johnson/Bill Weld (Libertarian)
Hillary Clinton/Tim Kaine (Democratic)

Also allowed as write-in candidates are:

Green Party - Jill Stein/Ajamu Baraka
Constitution Party - Darrell Castle/Scott Bradley 

Other Write ins are allowed but those votes are not counted if they have not been pre-certified in GA.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Presidential candidates on the ballot in Georgia:
> 
> Donald Trump/Mike Pence (Republican)
> Gary Johnson/Bill Weld (Libertarian)
> ...



I looked into the Constitution Party and Darrell Castle.  I now know where my vote is going.  Tks. F1


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2016)

> NEW YORK (AP) -- Cracks have appeared in evangelical support for Donald Trump over the video of his sexually predatory comments about women. But backing from some of his most high-profile conservative Christian endorsers, such as Liberty University president Jerry Falwell Jr., is holding.
> 
> Among those reversing course was well-known theologian Wayne Grudem, whose endorsement was widely cited by other Christians backing the Republican presidential nominee. The prominent evangelical magazine, Christianity Today, on Monday said Trump was "the very embodiment of what the Bible calls a fool." James MacDonald, of Harvest Bible Church in Illinois and a member of Trump's evangelical advisory board, called the candidate's remarks "misogynistic trash." The pastor told the magazine he would no longer work with the campaign unless Trump repents.
> 
> ...



http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-10-11-08-21-18


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Onion has always had some funny satire in the past...but we're living it for real now. Very sad.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Personally I'm sickened by the many attempts to downplay his actions coming from our so called Christian Leaders.  It's to the point I'm ready to disavow calling myself a Christian.  Religious leaders across the spectrum have minimized, rationalized and bargained their way into continued support for him.  For this I'm deeply ashamed to be associated with the term Christian.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 11, 2016)

*re:*



SemperFiDawg said:


> I looked into the Constitution Party and Darrell Castle.  I now know where my vote is going.  Tks. F1



Glad I could help!

I am considering that route as well.  But I'll have to admit this, that as bad as Trump is,  Clinton would finish off this country and there is a part of me that doesn't want that to happen.  Yet when I think about it perhaps that is exactly what God wants, us as believers dependent on Him and Him alone!  I can see something great coming for the gospel out of that!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> There is no committed Christian in this Presidential race.  It seems as though we have no choice.  You can write a candidate of your choice to clear your conscience.  Or you can choose the best of all the godless candidates.



When was the last time or a time where we had a "committed Christian" in the race?

I think it has always been choosing the best of the godless candidates.



SemperFiDawg said:


> Personally I'm sickened by the many attempts to downplay his actions coming from our so called Christian Leaders.  It's to the point I'm ready to disavow calling myself a Christian.  Religious leaders across the spectrum have minimized, rationalized and bargained their way into continued support for him.  For this I'm deeply ashamed to be associated with the term Christian.




Did you listen to the comments or read the transcript?  Not saying it was pretty or right...but I'm still trying to figure out how it was as many are calling "Sexual Assault" unless our definition of assault is based on thoughts and not actions.  

He claims to have wanted to have sex with a married woman but was rejected.  Had it been assault, he would have been rejected and then forced it to happen.

He then talks about kissing women and as a celebrity, they usually don't reject his kissing.  He never says anything about forcing a kiss after being told no.  

Again, not justifying his speech as not sin....but it was not sexual assault and it wasn't anything different than what I'd expect to come out of the mouth of an unsaved person.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 11, 2016)

*re:*



rjcruiser said:


> When was the last time or a time where we had a "committed Christian" in the race?



George W. Bush.  And it may seem like an eternity ago because if the current regime, but it wasn't!

My comment was to merely state that there wasn't a real Christian option(that can win) so you either choose someone who won't win that represents your values or you choose one of the godless ones for your vote to count. That's all really!


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> perhaps that is exactly what God wants, us as believers dependent on Him and Him alone!



If it's not, there is a lot of hyperbole in scripture.
 (that I have not recognized as such.)



> I can see something great coming for the gospel out of that!



Which is also exactly what scripture says.  Right? (Exodus, Ezekiel, 1 Pet. 2:12, )


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> George W. Bush.  And it may seem like an eternity ago because if the current regime, but it wasn't!
> 
> My comment was to merely state that there wasn't a real Christian option(that can win) so you either choose someone who won't win that represents your values or you choose one of the godless ones for your vote to count. That's all really!



Good ole George believed all paths lead to God....not really a great representation of what Christ said. You know....that I am the only way quote. 

Not going to jusge whether or not he is truly born again or not, but he said some pretty non-Biblical things.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> I am considering that route as well.  But I'll have to admit this, that as bad as Trump is,  Clinton would finish off this country and there is a part of me that doesn't want that to happen.  Yet when I think about it perhaps that is exactly what God wants, us as believers dependent on Him and Him alone!  I can see something great coming for the gospel out of that!



F1. I'm of the opinion that this Country is long gone.   The only thing left is to follow God and protect my family, which is how it should be to start with.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 11, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> When was the last time or a time where we had a "committed Christian" in the race?
> 
> I think it has always been choosing the best of the godless candidates.
> 
> ...



If a man grabs an unususpecting woman by the crotch it's sexual battery.  Not sure what's ambiguous about this.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 11, 2016)

hummerpoo said:


> If it's not, there is a lot of hyperbole in scripture.
> (that I have not recognized as such.)
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the obvious statements, at least to you.

Here's another one!  In America, our wealth and privilege that so many have as Believers just might be deceiving us into a sense of security and a lack of dependence on God, even though we may say we are dependent on Him. But do we live like it! FYI, I'm speaking to myself as much as anyone.

The very reason our political system is such a mess is so many want government to be their god.  Yet, our Lord can have no other before Him.  I expect we will fail, eventually, when the money runs out.  And many will see what they have ignored so long!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 11, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Good ole George believed all paths lead to God....not really a great representation of what Christ said. You know....that I am the only way quote.
> 
> Not going to jusge whether or not he is truly born again or not, but he said some pretty non-Biblical things.



I've said many non-biblical things in my days. Thanks be to God for His amazing grace and forgiveness!  I have no chance before God without Christ!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> The only thing left is to follow God and protect my family, which is how it should be to start with.



Where is "protect my family" in the Bible?  Seems to me that Jesus and the apostles promoted "turn the other cheek" throughout the NT.



SemperFiDawg said:


> If a man grabs an unususpecting woman by the crotch it's sexual battery.  Not sure what's ambiguous about this.



Did you actually read what he said?  Because he didn't say that.

I liken his celebrity status and what he said to what athletes and musicians would call "groupies."  Unsuspecting is no where even close to what he said.  And to think that whomever he took furniture shopping didn't think it was more than just furniture shopping...stupid.  But he admitted that he was rejected...and he admitted it didn't happen.  That's not sexual assault.  That's handling rejection.

Now....in no way am I condoning his speech as somehow okay.  It was sinful speech...sinful thought.  But, what do you expect of a sinner?



formula1 said:


> I've said many non-biblical things in my days. Thanks be to God for His amazing grace and forgiveness!  I have no chance before God without Christ!



x2


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 11, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Sorry for the obvious statements, at least to you.
> 
> Here's another one!  In America, our wealth and privilege that so many have as Believers just might be deceiving us into a sense of security and a lack of dependence on God, even though we may say we are dependent on Him. But do we live like it! FYI, I'm speaking to myself as much as anyone.
> 
> The very reason our political system is such a mess is so many want government to be their god.  Yet, our Lord can have no other before Him.  I expect we will fail, eventually, when the money runs out.  And many will see what they have ignored so long!



Brother, I wish I could tell you that your pessimism concerning the direction that things are headed is just a bunch of hand-wringing.  I can't.  I can say that God's People can rejoice in the knowledge that God will be exalted.


SFD's statement:


SemperFiDawg said:


> F1. I'm of the opinion that this Country is long gone...


reminded me of a July 4th incident when a fellow whom I once attended church with said to me, "Do you remember what you said about gay marriage about 15 years ago, and I told you it would never happen?"  To which I responded, "Sadly, I do".

I fear that both of you will have a similar experience.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 12, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Did you actually read what he said?  Because he didn't say that.




Trump: Yeah, that’s her. With the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.

Bush: Whatever you want.

Trump: Grab ’em by the -------. You can do anything.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 12, 2016)

The politics of republics in history have their highs and lows. As a matter of fact some nations have had 1st, second, and third republics for these very obvious reasons and yet have remained as always one people.

So perhaps the ideals of a republic that individuals prize, such as individual freedom being but one, and freedom from  the capture of the republic itself at times are really what matters. 

And the tensions with the ups and downs of the republic and the spiritual body politic which is not at all republican in form and not at all hoping for the same things.

Where the republic's ideals are freedom from the fallen world and the power is handed over to a very few who can be of this world, (as being given to doctrines hatched from sin, as in fighting fire with fire, or torturing those who torture us), the tension is obvious in those who know freedom in our spiritual kingdom. That freedom is no longer  hoped for it is of a first type given. From that spiritual kingdom the tensions with the world are not those of the republic. 

So I think there will ever be a tension between those who are in Christ and those who would wish a world in sync. with  God's designs in the politics of a republic. I think that history speaks for itself on this and the history of each are in accord on this. The politics of republics is often chaotic as it is revolutionary in conception and as the individual tries to stand for himself he is not immune from standing in disgrace;  In the politics of the Christian kingdom the individual stands for the grace of God and is graceful even in strife; Freedom here is  so vary different than the one declared by the spokes persons of the republic.

Republics come and go, but the word of God shared in the spirit of eternal life, in our kingdom, is forever and so is our kingdom... maybe...


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 12, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Trump: Yeah, that’s her. With the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.
> 
> Bush: Whatever you want.
> 
> Trump: Grab ’em by the -------. You can do anything.



Amd where does he say he does it without consent and against their will?

And keep reading....all of the sudden...he says hi to the attractive woman and what does he do?  He kisses her and grabs her crotch. No....he asks her for a hug. Lol. Sounds like rape to me.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 12, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Amd where does he say he does it without consent and against their will?
> 
> And keep reading....all of the sudden...he says hi to the attractive woman and what does he do?  He kisses her and grabs her crotch. No....he asks her for a hug. Lol. Sounds like rape to me.




Brother, his accusers say it. That is the girls... They came out yesterday, possibly because as one said, the girls that pointed their finger at Hillary and her husband with Trump as moderator  those few hours  previous the debate was a call to return the favor to the moderator as being a kettle of equal values.

You just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 12, 2016)

*re:*



SemperFiDawg said:


> F1. I'm of the opinion that this Country is long gone.



Perhaps!  But maybe, just maybe, there is hope that this nation might rise from its darkness in a way that is pleasing to the Lord in the end!  Toward that end I will pray and I hope you will to! And remember, Light is more clearly seen in the midst of deep darkness!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 12, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Amd where does he say he does it without consent and against their will?
> 
> And keep reading....all of the sudden...he says hi to the attractive woman and what does he do?  He kisses her and grabs her crotch. No....he asks her for a hug. Lol. Sounds like rape to me.



Give me a break.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 12, 2016)

formula1 said:


> Perhaps!  But maybe, just maybe, there is hope that this nation might rise from its darkness in a way that is pleasing to the Lord in the end!  Toward that end I will pray and I hope you will to! And remember, Light is more clearly seen in the midst of deep darkness!



Thanks F1.  You have no idea how much I appreciate the light you reflect with your wise words


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 12, 2016)

How about a good baptism thread to lighten the mood in here?  

OSAS?  Free will?  Homosexuality?

Maybe we could dust off the old "Bible version" issue (at least until the election is over.)


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 12, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Give me a break.



Really?  Why do you say that?



centerpin fan said:


> How about a good baptism thread to lighten the mood in here?
> 
> OSAS?  Free will?  Homosexuality?
> 
> Maybe we could dust off the old "Bible version" issue (at least until the election is over.)




Amazing how words of DT can be interpreted so many different ways.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 12, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> How about a good baptism thread to lighten the mood in here?
> 
> OSAS?  Free will?  Homosexuality?
> 
> Maybe we could dust off the old "Bible version" issue (at least until the election is over.)



I have been around Woody's forums since there were only 100 members, now there are thousands and thousands. And when it came to near presidential election time, every occasion... since way back when BC's liberal administration threatened all kinds of things american... a good OSAS tread, or any good fellowship tread on the spiritual forum, took the back seat to the  draft of the new nerve called up on those august election times.  

Might as well talk about prayer in the  stands  re: World Series  baseball, reading scripture in the deer stand and  which is better the 30-06 or the 270...


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> IMO, the most evil organization in the country is Planned Parenthood.  I will vote against their preferred candidate.



Absolutely!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 5, 2016)

Good news for us'ns....God is in control no matter what!!!!!


----------



## Israel (Nov 7, 2016)

mtnwoman said:


> Good news for us'ns....God is in control no matter what!!!!!




Amen!
This must always be, and ultimately is, the believer's true joy and confession.

Yes. We all have some sort of preferences in all matters, social, political, relational (I cannot deny those times I have pressured/desired my own wife to be _different_)...but, out of the frustrations of seeing my own will perfectly thwarted (as it needs to be)...comes a comfort undeserved, and a revelation of why this need be...because I am not God, I do not know the end of all my own preferences, cannot see in my choosing what I am likewise forsaking by preference. 
Yes. Jesus is Lord. And all authority in Heaven and earth is His. Even over what may be seen as a "light momentary affliction", or those who seek to inflict such.


----------

